# Can A Buck's Rump Really Be Level When It Appears Steep?



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

My buck's rump looks pretty steep, and I was wondering if a buck's posture, or how he is standing, can make the rump look more steep than what it really is.

Both of his parents have "Level Rumps", shown on their Type Evaluation.

His Sire's Type Eval: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001315056

His Dam's Type Eval: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001411338

His Pedigree: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001529634

I was wondering if he could still have a steep rump with level rumps in his lines. Or is it more likely how he is standing?
I have not seen how he looks after I "stack" him...

Here's a pic of him (I did not take this pic) :









I could try to take more pics of his side...


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely can be position. When you pose for shows, you can run your fingers down on either side of their spine with light pressure. This causes the goat to adjust their position, and gives them the famous level rump. 
Oh, and his collar seems a bit tight, I'd adjust it.
Good lines will be past down, and incorrect rumps cant be repaired with any rubbing. At least not for long   :thumb:

He is beautiful though, I love his color!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I was told by a linear appraiser that a bucks rump will be steeper when he is in rut than when he is not. So it could be steep because he's in rut. Also, if it is cold out they seem to "hump up" more and will look pretty steep.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

That pic of him was taken before I bought him, he doesn't have a collar on now.

Yes, he is still in rut. We bred him a few times earlier this month.

Thanks for the comments so far...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I was told by a linear appraiser that a bucks rump will be steeper when he is in rut than when he is not.


Interesting! I had noticed that with Kiwi but didn't associate it with rut.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A goat with a level rump will have that level rump when they're just out and about being a goat, not just when they're set up. A true level rump, will be "level" all the time. ...of course not if they're in a weird position, going downhill, or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Me and my goat friends have this saying. "Look at that "buck rump" " (followed by giggles). This is because buck rumps..look like - buck rumps, not doe rumps. Bucks are simply built different than does in many areas structurally and you cant compare a buck to a doe for reference. Now you will have variations between severity of steepness (just as in does). But bucks need that tip in the rear. Bucks do not have to pass kids or support an udder. If he was flat as a board he would not have the flexibility to mount and breed does. Bucklings can look flat flat and gorgeous, only to get a "buck rump" as he matures. Now some bucks do look flatter than others, this isnt necessarily good or bad. Experienced breeders have found (I asked this question personally to the nations nubian and lamacha breed leader, Karen Senn, last summer, and this was her reply), "a bucks rump is not necessarily indication of his daughters rumps." That is exactly why some dont put buck pics on their sites or even always appraise them. So, conclusion, a buck, is just going to have a "buck rump".  
You want to look for a nice LONG, buck with good angulation, look at position of the back leg and the bend in his hock. A good rump will hold his back legs not coupled underneath him, but extending out behind him with his hocks resting slightly behind his pin bones, the desirable angulation showing a good bend at the hock rather than a strait "posty" look. A poor rump could be "posed" like this but it wont look natural. Also when evaluating a bucks rump you want to make sure his hip is not taller than his shoulder. Another indication of rump structure is to look at the angle of his tail set (base of tail, not the tip), you want his base of tail to point up rather than tucked down underneath even tho he may have the steep hip to pin look of a buck (again I mean the base of tail, how the tail is mounted, not where the tip of his tail is pointing with his mood at the moment). Rump WIDTH is important (but again buck also tend to look "wedged" opposite than a doe as well, shoulders being huge and muscular narrowing to the hips, when a doe will be wider at the hips), as well as escutcheon height. LEVEL from side to side (undesirable for the spine to be raised making a "tent" like look) is more important than hip to pin is in a buck and is also considered it appraisal scores. I could go into more detail, but that is a brief on the bucks back end  
That is a not flattering photo of your buck  But I think with his feet trimmed and placed back a little further, he has nice angulation and a good tail set (so not a bad rump), but looks a little close in the hock, which could be stance, but could indicate a narrowness as well. So it would be a good thing to evaluate the rump and escutcheon width of his daughters. 
Go online and look at tons and tons of pictures of peoples bucks, their dams and daughters and show and appraisal scores and you will get a better idea of what on earth I just said!! lol
Good luck!!! Do Linear Appraisals!! SOOOOOOO WORTH THE $$ and ask tons of questions!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is one of my bucks for an example 
2-3 months old.









1 year old


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, here's a better pic of Jasper taken the other day.










Also would like any other critiques on his conformation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey, sorry, not trying to ignore you! I read most posts from my smart phone. But it is a pain to try and reply, so had to remember to get on the good ol computer and reply 
I think he is handsome! Here are my opinions on him. But keep in mind, you can only tell so much from a photograph 
Faults:
Needs to be longer in body
Rear legs lack angulation
Lacks depth of body
Seems narrow throughout
looks like he may elbow in
Strong points:
Uphill in stance and strong topline
Decent Rump
Good bone
Good general appearance
Shoulder angle is good 
Love his long slender neck (good dairy character)

It will be fun for you to evaluate his daughters !


----------

